# 6ft Vivarium Build. My first attempt



## CSJ10 (Jun 7, 2010)

I haven't been on the forums much for a while but I'm hoping to have more time now. First post back I thought I'd share a picture of my first attempt at viv building or my boas. I had intended taking pictures throughout the build but got carried away and forgot :lol2:
They are 6x2x2. I already had the glass so only had to pay for the wood and an appropriate blade for my table saw. I did both for just shy of £100! 










The cupboard next to the vivs in the picture house the stats and various supplies and spares. It also pulls out to allow access to the rear of the vivs. I might need to put an extra support in the middle of the 6ft span because they are bending slightly but I'm going to try joining them first and see if that does the trick. They're bare on decoration and a climbing limb at the moment while I try to find something I'm happy with. I'm quite happy with them overall but let me know what you think?


----------



## Oskorei (Jun 15, 2010)

More & bigger pictures please! Looks good though


----------



## Disillusioned (Jan 3, 2012)

Nice job! Wud luv to know how to build my own enclosures! Getting inspired though...


----------



## motorhead (Dec 5, 2010)

top job!! :2thumb:


----------



## CSJ10 (Jun 7, 2010)

Disillusioned said:


> Nice job! Wud luv to know how to build my own enclosures! Getting inspired though...


It's pretty straightforward really. I'm no expert but I would say I'm an experienced DIYer. Mine is only a little more complicated than a standard one as I have extra panels on the front. The only reason for that was that the glass I already had wouldn't cover the whole span.

Your standard viv is essentially 6 pieces of wood, screwed together and sealed. Cut a few holes for vents and fit the runners and you're pretty much there.

I designed mine in 3ds max first which made life easier for me but I'm sure I've seen plans on these forums before.


----------

